# where to buy perch and fatheads



## ASTONECOLD1 (Nov 12, 2009)

We are thinking about making the pond at our shop bigger . We are thinking about stocking it with perch afterwards . I know in the past at a sportsmans club I belonged to we would first throw a load of fatheads into it and let that go for the remainder of the year and than the following spring load it up with fish . Well my boss asked me where would we get our fatheads and perch from . So , I offered to get on the forums and ask the question about where . Anyone with any contacts or information would greatly be appreciated . Thank you in advance .


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Forum Sponsor

https://www.atac.cc/


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

Shelby fish farm (in Anna) is pretty close to you, i purchased yellow perch and blue tilapia from them..not sure if they have fh


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Freshwater Farms in Urbana


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fenders fish farm... Baltic, Ohio. They've been in the fish business for decades. If he can't get it for you, he knows someone who can. Personally, I'd wait till this fall to stock those types (less stress and fewer dead fish). Actually stocking almost any type of fish in this heat we've been having in Ohio is stressful. Tilapias like the heat but its getting kind of late in the to stock those.


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

Fenders doesn't sell perch when the temp warms up, was there month ago and wouldn't sell any

Sent from my HTC One S using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

weekend angler, try again this "late fall" or early spring. Extreme heat and stress kills a lot of fish (all types) while being transported. The cooler the stocking time, the COOLER the results (except tilapia).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

ATAC delivers for free anywhere in Ohio, Indiana, and Kentucky for orders over $200. We carry all major gamefish and baitfish. PM me if you are interested in placing an order.

YP
2-4"= 1.10
3-5"= 1.25
4-6"= 1.45
5-7'= 1.65
6-8"= 3.00
8-10"= 7.00

Golden Shiners 
1-3 lbs= 11.50/lb
4-20 lbs= 10.00/lb
21-50 lbs= 9.25/lb
50+= 8.75/lb

Fathead Minnows
1-3 lbs= 11.0/lb
4-20 lbs= 8.25/lb
21-50 lbs= 7.25/lb
50+= 6.75/lb


----------

